# Whirlpool Dryer Not Turning On, Door Switch Suspect?



## 1victorianfarmhouse (Dec 3, 2016)

I went to use my Whirlpool dryer the other day and it would not turn on like usual.  I played with the knob, and checked the breaker box, but it does not go on at all.  I checked the little black "tab" switch that the door closes on, and it just hangs there, doesn't seem like there is any kind of spring tension to it.  Maybe the switch is damaged internally?  

It is Model # LTE6234AW1.  It is the upper part of the washer/dryer combo, and the washer is on the bottom.

I cannot see a way to remove any of the panels to access the back of the switch.  Any great ideas?

Thanks,

Vince


----------



## nealtw (Dec 3, 2016)

Have you tried to hold the switch and start the dryer.

http://www.partselect.ca/AdvancedMo...m=LTE6234AW1&gclid=CNSbjIOw19ACFZFefgodTPAKzw


----------



## 1victorianfarmhouse (Dec 3, 2016)

Hey Neal,

Thanks for the link, it's part #2.  I have tried holding the switch in and starting the dryer, but no luck at all.  The switch tab just hangs there loose.  I think I figured out how to get in there and will try taking it apart tomorrow.


----------



## kok328 (Dec 4, 2016)

Bypass/jumper the switch and press start. 
If this works then replace the switch or just leave it bypassed.


----------



## havasu (Dec 4, 2016)

I had a similar problem a few years back. I was also told to jump the two wires across on the lid stop and if it operates, this was the problem. I confirmed it was my switch and got a new switch for a few bucks online and after installing it, it worked great.


----------

